# Poor Kodiak...



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

The past two mornings he has been throwing up all his formula.

I rushed him to the vets this morning & my main doctor isn't in today & I can't see her until Friday. 

I went to Petsmart & they told me to switch to this GNC formula. I had to come grab some money at home then after I'm done posting this I'm going to go pick up the new formula.

Kodiak has been getting really heated up lately & sleeps right by the floor air vents.

We keep our house at 73 degrees so I dunno what the problem is there...

Hopefully the new formula will help him get threw until Friday.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

how old is Kodiak?


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

DolphinGirl said:


> how old is Kodiak?


About 4, 4 1/2 weeks. I will hopefully find out exactly on Friday.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If he's not eating at this age, he needs to see the vet asap. Don't wait until friday or it could be entirely too late. Take him to an E-Vet or a different vet if yours is not in. 

Also, at 4 1/2 weeks he should not be on formula anymore but rough a gruel to start weaning him off of it. When did you plan to wean him?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Please see if you can see another vet. He is so young and tiny. My heart is already out for you guys. Please please PLEEEASE keep us posted. I'll be checking back to see how Kodiak is doing!!


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> If he's not eating at this age, he needs to see the vet asap. Don't wait until friday or it could be entirely too late. Take him to an E-Vet or a different vet if yours is not in.
> 
> Also, at 4 1/2 weeks he should not be on formula anymore but rough a gruel to start weaning him off of it. When did you plan to wean him?


I was told that German Shepherds don't come off milk until almost 8 weeks old. The bigger the dog the longer it takes. I will find out for sure Friday. He's been up & about running around playing so I'm sure he'll make it.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Please see if you can see another vet. He is so young and tiny. My heart is already out for you guys. Please please PLEEEASE keep us posted. I'll be checking back to see how Kodiak is doing!!


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it. 

Most vets you have to schedule an appointment. I went to another one and Banfield & that's what they told me. =\

I bought GNC Ultra Mega Premium Milk Replacer & he seems to be doing alright. 

I'm going to keep a close eye on him until our apt. though...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He needs to be weaned off of milk. 

And that's BS - the larger the breed the longer they stay on formula. I don't know where you heard that, but that is a source I wouldn't listen to for anything.

You ned to switch him to real food.

And for future reference, don't wait days to get him to a vet, puppies die fast..


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I have to agree with DJEtzel on this one - puppies this young can crash before you realize there's anything seriously wrong. If he hasn't been able to get any food to stay down, please don't wait for your regular vet - take the puppy to an E-vet.

ETA. Just saw your last post. If he's keeping food down now, never mind - you should be all right to wait


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Your vet doesn't do walk ins? Ours takes walk ins everyday from 6 to 10 and then 12-5. I'd check to see if yours is open for walk ins, for future references.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

If he is looking for a cold place to lay down he can have a fever too, I agree with everyone, this puppy needs to see a Vet ASAP, puppies go downhill very fast, you may not be able to turn him around if you wait till Friday.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm on the go-in-anyway wagon. I have yet to find a vet who won't take an emergency or refer you to another colleague if entirely out of office. With being THAT tiny, call around and get in ASAP, even if the pup is starting to hold things down.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Where on earth did you hear that you had to wait until 8 weeks to wean him? 

You NEED to get him to a vet, it's obvious that you have no idea what you're doing and you may be harming him in some way. He should be halfway (if not completely) weaned by now and you're switching formula up on him while he's vomiting daily? This pup needs to see a vet or may not make it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why is a 4 1/2 week pup not with his dam , with his littermates, and nursing still -- with "real food" provided as an introduction. 
His digestive system is not even matured enough to go on to straight food . He may have emotional distress which can excite his digestive system , just like you would get cramps or butterflies when nervous or anxious. This impairs digestion even more.

When you go to the GNC site it does not give any indication of the ingredients. I see there is a goat milk formula , at the very least this is a better option as the protein molecule is smaller making it easier to digest . 

It clearly states for intermittent supplemental feeding only --, not intended as a sole source of nourishment.

Milk is high in fat necessary for brain growth and health .

I know a person who formulates human nutritional products for GNC , who is also the designer of the very informative ALIVE magazine available in health food shops in Canada , (free - ask at counter).

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

carmspack said:


> why is a 4 1/2 week pup not with his dam , with his littermates, and nursing still -- with "real food" provided as an introduction.
> His digestive system is not even matured enough to go on to straight food . He may have emotional distress which can excite his digestive system , just like you would get cramps or butterflies when nervous or anxious. This impairs digestion even more.
> 
> When you go to the GNC site it does not give any indication of the ingredients. I see there is a goat milk formula , at the very least this is a better option as the protein molecule is smaller making it easier to digest .
> ...


Carmen, this poster joined a few days ago and took this puppy in from an unknown (non-rescue) source that found a litter of puppies on the side of the road or a trash can or something with no mom. She has no idea how to raise this puppy or feed it though and will not seek medical care for him when he needs it- NOW.

OP- I didn't think to suggest it before, but please try calling local shelters/rescues to see if they have any nursing moms that can take him from you to raise and wean him for you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

to the pitbull guy and djetzel -- a pup does not have to be on the teat exclusively until he is 8 weeks of age , they may want to be , but mom dog won't be having any of that .

4 weeks to force weaning is just wrong -- for so many reasons -- including emotional health, brain development (high fat content of milk) , immune health, widening the palate , enzymes, probiotics . 

Ideally the pup , with his littermates , would be alone for longer periods of time with food of choice available , whether it is a chicken neck to start learning to tear meat , or kibble where the dog can eat when it wants . Then the mom dog is brought back in , her udders will be heavy and the pups relieve her of the pressure .
They are happy , she is happy. 

The more this goes on for , the less the pups nurse , her milk output will start decreasing .

If you do not wean gradually then you run into problems -- so nursing for a longer time allows this to taper off naturally .

You have to benefit the puppy.

You have to benefit the dam, which includes her physical needs and her emotional state. She too has to decide a cut off time frame. When she starts drying up she will discourage the pups , no problem , and she is fine with that. Do it sooner then you distress the dam who still has been given no say in what happens , she is just a biological unit , and then you create a dam who will resent having pups.

be fair .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

carmspack said:


> to the pitbull guy and djetzel -- a pup does not have to be on the teat exclusively until he is 8 weeks of age , they may want to be , but mom dog won't be having any of that .
> 
> 4 weeks to force weaning is just wrong -- for so many reasons -- including emotional health, brain development (high fat content of milk) , immune health, widening the palate , enzymes, probiotics .
> 
> ...


I don't think myself or the "pit bull guy" said anything about putting this puppy on hard food right now, or any weaning puppy for that matter. 

In rescue when we have no moms to litters that need to be nursed and fed, we start weaning at 3.5 weeks with heavily blended kibble mixed with formula and formula feedings, increasing to thicker and thicker solutions and fewer and fewer formula feedings, much in a way a dam would wean her puppies. 

If you thought I meant he needed to feed him hard food because I said something along the lines of how he "should be eating a chunky gruel at 4.5weeks" I had meant that in the weaning process he should have been there by now, not that she should start there or force it on him. 

Once again though, there is no dam in this picture.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay Danielle , I was not aware of this situation. However we have had many posts in a similar situation -- bringing home pups at this age , or less than 6 weeks, on purpose . 

truth be told , is the person who handed out these pups above board? 

the pups should not have been split .

a nursing mom should have been found , not that difficult , there are females that have milk that have lost their litter for one reason or another .

the local humane society should have been involved . 

A pup this young can dehydrate very quickly . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

APBTLove said:


> He needs to be weaned off of milk.
> 
> And that's BS - the larger the breed the longer they stay on formula. I don't know where you heard that, but that is a source I wouldn't listen to for anything.
> 
> ...


I heard that from a breeder of over 15 years & he said he's never had any problems with his litters.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Your vet doesn't do walk ins? Ours takes walk ins everyday from 6 to 10 and then 12-5. I'd check to see if yours is open for walk ins, for future references.


My specific vet wasn't in that deals with our other dogs.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> If he is looking for a cold place to lay down he can have a fever too, I agree with everyone, this puppy needs to see a Vet ASAP, puppies go downhill very fast, you may not be able to turn him around if you wait till Friday.


He has been playing & running around so I'm not sure about the fever.

The people that I talked with think I over fed him & that's why he's been throwing up. I'm going to get the experts opinion though.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Where on earth did you hear that you had to wait until 8 weeks to wean him?
> 
> You NEED to get him to a vet, it's obvious that you have no idea what you're doing and you may be harming him in some way. He should be halfway (if not completely) weaned by now and you're switching formula up on him while he's vomiting daily? This pup needs to see a vet or may not make it.


No idea what I'm doing? 

When did we all of a sudden become all negative & pessimistic?

If you read all the post you would see that I said he was throwing up the past two mornings & not daily.

Remember the forum is suppose to be helpful & informative not cynical & antagonistic... :thumbsdown:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

APBTLove said:


> He needs to be weaned off of milk.
> 
> And that's BS - the larger the breed the longer they stay on formula. I don't know where you heard that, but that is a source I wouldn't listen to for anything.
> 
> ...


 
Pit bull guy , said "he needs to be weaned off of milk" to which I say slowly , provide a very thin gruel of condensed milk with a touch of corn syrup and egg yolks mixed in. Encourage frequent feeding as pups can become hypoglycemic and dehydrated quickly. I would keep the milk mixture fairly thin , lappable . 

This is where canned food comes in handy , mix this into the milky gruel changing the ratio so that by 6 weeks of age you have a food that is firmer . By 7 weeks of age this pup should be "weaned" , completed.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tnshepherd , this is a good looking little pup . I really wonder what the circumstances were that lead up to he and his littermates to be tossed into some ditch. 
was this reported to the local humane society . 
There should be charges laid against the person who did this. 

wish you luck
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Pit bull guy , said "he needs to be weaned off of milk" to which I say slowly , provide a very thin gruel of condensed milk with a touch of corn syrup and egg yolks mixed in. Encourage frequent feeding as pups can become hypoglycemic and dehydrated quickly. I would keep the milk mixture fairly thin , lappable .
> 
> This is where canned food comes in handy , mix this into the milky gruel changing the ratio so that by 6 weeks of age you have a food that is firmer . By 7 weeks of age this pup should be "weaned" , completed.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to incorporate moist food with his dry & milk.

The dry he hates with a passion. He'll put it in his mouth, spit it right out, then sniff at it.

I tried softening the dry with water but for some odd reason it stays pretty darn hard & won't mush up. It's Pro Plan Puppy food.

I returned the dry bag today for more formula & a guy there told me not to feed moist. Feed the milk for a few more weeks then incorporate the milk into a grewl with the dry.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

carmspack said:


> tnshepherd , this is a good looking little pup . I really wonder what the circumstances were that lead up to he and his littermates to be tossed into some ditch.
> was this reported to the local humane society .
> There should be charges laid against the person who did this.
> 
> ...


The lady that I got Kodiak from found them in the dumpster in a blanket.

Honestly I dunno if I believe everything she says because she had stories after stories, but who am I to doubt her? I just want to give Kodiak a good home & healthy lifestyle.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hope for the best --- good luck .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would do what carmen suggests since she has raised many a litter

she said:
"This is where canned food comes in handy , mix this into the milky gruel changing the ratio so that by 6 weeks of age you have a food that is firmer . By 7 weeks of age this pup should be "weaned" , completed."

Maybe she can give you suggestions on what type of canned to mix

Hope Kodiak feels better soon!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

> provide a very thin gruel of condensed milk with a touch of corn syrup and egg yolks mixed in. Encourage frequent feeding as pups can become hypoglycemic and dehydrated quickly. I would keep the milk mixture fairly thin , lappable .





> This is where canned food comes in handy , mix this into the milky gruel changing the ratio so that by 6 weeks of age you have a food that is firmer . By 7 weeks of age this pup should be "weaned" , completed.


Tried and true pup/kitty regimen for mamma-less babies. Used exactly this on kittens.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

TNShepherd said:


> No idea what I'm doing?
> 
> When did we all of a sudden become all negative & pessimistic?
> 
> ...


I'm NOT being antagnoistic. I'm trying to tell you that you're doing MANY things wrong, have a LOT of wrong information, and it can KILL the puppy you have. Which is why you NEED to see a vet. 

Also, you're giving him dry food!? WHAT? Please read what Carmen said about making a GRUEL. You need to WEAN him, not just throw him some dry food. Get a blender and blend kibble entirely with the formula for starters, and follow Carmen's directions otherwise. 

Once again, you can't wait for your own vet to get in, this puppy needs to see a vet SOON. You don't realize how fast the health of a puppy this young, stressed, and small can deteriorate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never weaned a puppy but the vomiting would have me worried about mega-E.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

belief it or not swallowing is a learned skill this is why a wet goop is recommended, plus being wet allows for enzymatic activity .
Carmen


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Eukanuba makes a weaning formula for puppies, it's a good start for now, can mix with canned.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

carmspack said:


> hope for the best --- good luck .


Thanks Carmen


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I've never weaned a puppy but the vomiting would have me worried about mega-E.


The vomiting has stopped.

A lot of people told me it was because I was overfeeding him which I believe now.

I was giving 5 feedings a day (every 3 1/2 to 4 hours) but was only suppose to be feeding 4 times a day. (every 3 1/2 to 4 hours)


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

TNShepherd said:


> The vomiting has stopped.
> 
> A lot of people told me it was because I was overfeeding him which I believe now.
> 
> I was giving 5 feedings a day (every 3 1/2 to 4 hours) but was only suppose to be feeding 4 times a day. (every 3 1/2 to 4 hours)


Best of luck with the puppy! He sure looks cute.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would do what carmen suggests since she has raised many a litter
> 
> she said:
> "This is where canned food comes in handy , mix this into the milky gruel changing the ratio so that by 6 weeks of age you have a food that is firmer . By 7 weeks of age this pup should be "weaned" , completed."
> ...


I agree with carmen also and plan to buy some dry Friday to make a gruel for him.

Now lately he has showed an interest in the dry food. I have to watch him when I'm feeding my dog because he will try to eat the adult pro plan.

Thanks a lot Jakoda, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like you're turning things around for him- I wouldn't know where to begin with a pup that young. I so hope he does well and has a long happy life with you. You saved his life!


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm NOT being antagnoistic. I'm trying to tell you that you're doing MANY things wrong, have a LOT of wrong information, and it can KILL the puppy you have. Which is why you NEED to see a vet.
> 
> Also, you're giving him dry food!? WHAT? Please read what Carmen said about making a GRUEL. You need to WEAN him, not just throw him some dry food. Get a blender and blend kibble entirely with the formula for starters, and follow Carmen's directions otherwise.
> 
> Once again, you can't wait for your own vet to get in, this puppy needs to see a vet SOON. You don't realize how fast the health of a puppy this young, stressed, and small can deteriorate.


I'm not giving him dry food. I tried to mash it with water to give him but the kind I bought wouldn't do that so I returned it. I never gave him straight dry food. I mashed it in with moist or tried the water method.

I understand that DJE but he's not vomiting & running around playing with my dog. (barking, playing with his toys & whatnot) His bowel movements have also been normal for a few days now. I don't see a need to rush him in when his apt. is tomorrow.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Eukanuba makes a weaning formula for puppies, it's a good start for now, can mix with canned.


I was actually thinking of switching from Pro Plan to Eukanuba when I go get the moist & dry.

Is Eukanuba any better or is it just another popular name?


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

marshies said:


> Best of luck with the puppy! He sure looks cute.


Thanks a lot marshies


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Sounds like you're turning things around for him- I wouldn't know where to begin with a pup that young. I so hope he does well and has a long happy life with you. You saved his life!


Thanks a lot Stosh, I really appreciate the encouraging words!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Kodiak is adorable, Wish he was mine...! Hey atleast you are trying to do what is best for the young fella... Like asking foe advice on here for starters.... How is the little chap doing today..? _


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> _Kodiak is adorable, Wish he was mine...! Hey atleast you are trying to do what is best for the young fella... Like asking foe advice on here for starters.... How is the little chap doing today..? _


He's doing great! Here's a picture of him this morning.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

TNShepherd said:


> He's doing great! Here's a picture of him this morning.


 
Awwww he looks fine there, playing around with his toy....


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

TNShepherd said:


> No idea what I'm doing?
> 
> When did we all of a sudden become all negative & pessimistic?
> 
> ...


Wow!! Good for you!! Im afraid to post some of my concerns with my puppy because Im afraid of some of these people!! Good luck with the puppy, it was very sweet of you to rescue him from sure disaster.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest pro plan or eukenaba(sp?) for anybody. I would get a higher quality food for him. Something grain free....


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

baseballmama said:


> Wow!! Good for you!! Im afraid to post some of my concerns with my puppy because Im afraid of some of these people!! Good luck with the puppy, it was very sweet of you to rescue him from sure disaster.


You shouldn't be afraid to post your concerns. People on this forum are (or should be) here to be helpful & friendly. 

If they wanted to be treated with such harsh & hasty comments they would have joined Boot Camp instead of this forum, ya know?

I can't stand negativity.

I still remember to this day that quote from Bambi my ma would always tell me...

"If ya can't say anything nice don't say anything at all."

There is times when positive criticism is needed though...


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I wouldn't suggest pro plan or eukenaba(sp?) for anybody. I would get a higher quality food for him. Something grain free....


What grain free brands would ya recommend?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

If you do a search on the diet & nutrition forum: Diet & Nutrition - German Shepherd Dog Forums you should find good info on puppy food - there are several good brands so you can choose based on $$ and availability.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

stealthq said:


> If you do a search on the diet & nutrition forum: Diet & Nutrition - German Shepherd Dog Forums you should find good info on puppy food - there are several good brands so you can choose based on $$ and availability.


Thank you! There are SO MANY threads about dog foods. Most common ones I see recommended are Blue Buffalo, and Kirklands. There is also a lot of other really good grain free foods, but I'm not sure what needs a puppy of this age needs in a diet. So I suggest opening a new thread for this question, since Kodiak is SO young. Some people may be able to suggest some things for you!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I wouldn't suggest pro plan or eukenaba(sp?) for anybody. I would get a higher quality food for him. Something grain free....


Me either but Lorie was referring to a weaning formula. Again I've never weaned a pup but maybe they need something other than just mashing up normal food?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

First 10 ingredients in both foods. Which would you rather eat?

Eukanuba: Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat, Natural Chicken Flavor, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish meal.

I couldn't keep Blue Buffalo's ingredient list to just ten, I tried.... it's got so much GREAT stuff in it!!!!

BB Large Breed Puppy: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat, Whole Potatoes, Peas, Flaxseed, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Garlic, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Me either but Lorie was referring to a weaning formula. Again I've never weaned a pup but maybe they need something other than just mashing up normal food?


Yea, I was referring to when she was soaking down the kibble for the pup to eat. When doing that just alone or when the pup moved to dry kibble, taking the pup off grain formulas...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i feed my baby 4 health, its not completely grain free, but for the price it can not be beat... half the cost of bb and has Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, millet, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, Yucca schidigera extract, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid

no corn, weat or soy. can get it at any tractor supply co and its 30 for 35lbs


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If you take a meat tenderizer, place the dry food in a bad, and crack it a few times it will break apart and then can be moistened to mush for him to eat. You can mix it with either water or formula and hand feed till he gets used to it. Good luck he is a cutie


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

TNShepherd said:


> I was actually thinking of switching from Pro Plan to Eukanuba when I go get the moist & dry.
> 
> Is Eukanuba any better or is it just another popular name?


I wouldn't recommend Eukanuba for long term, but they make a weaning formula for puppies transitioning from milk to solid food, it's already ground into a powder that you add milk or canned food to, once they are eating solidly than go to a better quality kibble like Blue, or Wellness etc..


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Just read this thread, glad your pup is doing well! im very surprised on some of the replies...dont start a flame war when you dont know the hole story or better yet even if the story sounds bad why not throw some helpfull information in instead of trying to make the OP feel bad or start arguments.


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

:::Update:::

Took Kodiak to the vets today. He's in perfect condition & no health issues.

The vet told me to start with the dry puppy food.

He was wormed again today & so far no worms in his stools.

Thanks everyone for the helpful information.

I really do appreciate it!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww that's great news.... Any more pics of the handsome guy.... I am in love with this chap.....:wub:


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

glad to see the little bugger is doing much better. The picture of him laying on the air vent was priceless and i felt so bad for him. Good luck to you


----------

